# Whats the nicest thing that happened to you in ACNL



## torlanova (Oct 20, 2013)

I just got gifted Marshal.
Oh my gosh <3

What about you guys?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2013)

I won a giveaway for Marshal.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Oct 24, 2013)

finding  a theremin browsing moridb 
I was like "what????? Cool :O oh my...! thanks nintendo!! " 
and and then finding  a nice person that not only gave it to me for free but it was  also interested in analog synths X3


----------



## Farobi (Oct 24, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> I won a giveaway for Marshal.



This. Plus a giveaway for Lolly, Violet, and Punchy. Merengue, Rudy, and Violet as random move-ins. And getting 7/11 set for free.


----------



## beffa (Oct 24, 2013)

miss renee bc amazing and lovely
and meeting ines thanks to animal crossing


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2013)

Meeting all my friends that I now consistently play with via Wi-fi. c :


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2013)

My friend let me have Francine.


----------



## Esty (Nov 5, 2013)

Meeting with Friends


----------



## PinkWater (Nov 5, 2013)

I got 3 free dreamies in the span of 2 days : o


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 5, 2013)

Getting Chevre and meeting a great friend on the island!


----------



## effluo (Nov 5, 2013)

I have been pretty lucky and came across some very generous people. ^^

I got Marshal and Coco for free. I also got a free sloppy, mush and gold tool set. ^^


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 5, 2013)

This really nice guy held a giveaway for all the Autumn Moon items, and he made a town specifically to giveaway rare items, like the 7/11 Set and such. Those are kind of two occurrences, but whatever, he's the nicest person ever and I almost die from the sweetness. I went to both giveaways, of course, so that's the nicest thing that happened to me .


----------



## Pixori (Nov 5, 2013)

This girl on tumblr was selling Francine whose my absolute favorite villager, and I was a bit of a newbie to ACNL at the time, so I had contacted her not knowing how much Francine was worth ( well at THAT time she was a lot more popular than she seems to be now. ) 

and I told her I'd have to go beetle hunting if she could just hold onto her for me. She ended up giving me the snooty blue bun for free. I was ecstatic.


----------



## Minami (Nov 6, 2013)

That I've got a few dreamies like Punchy, Lolly, Skye, Tom and Bunnie for free and that I've won a tumblr giveaway and now have the full rococco set *w*


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 9, 2013)

I was able to adopt Agent S and Wendy!  Such an accomplishment!    They will never leave!


----------



## memmy (Dec 26, 2013)

@beffa took me on a boat ride and paid for me


----------



## irisubunny (Dec 26, 2013)

in my old town somebody gave me zell for free over somebody else who was being annoying and bugging her for him even though the annoying person asked for him first. i was literally thanking them so much and i just really freaked out over receiving pixels but it made me sooo happy to the point of asjhdfkjsdg


----------



## kasane (Dec 27, 2013)

Getting New Leaf 
And obtaining Rosie, Moe and Diana through the campsite.


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 27, 2013)

It's hard because I've had so many beautiful moments playing this game, but I've narrowed it down to just two:

Drake wearing a design I made, talking about how great it was. He was the first person to wear anything of mine, and the only one for a long time.

One day when I was feeling really awful, I booted up the game and saw a letter from Chief asking if I was okay, telling me not to be down. It made me tear up a little, hehe.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 27, 2013)

LadyScion is paying 1m for me to get Tia 
And blackgoldfeesh gave me Tia. 
There's so many nice people on TBT.

Oh, and also Sumemr claimed Flurry for me on a cycling thread and let me have her for free ^_^


----------



## cIementine (Dec 27, 2013)

Getting 7 dreamies within a week of starting my new town. 
I changed my dreamies around a bit after that, but I've had my new town for just over a month and need only 2 or 3 dreamies.


----------



## Big Forum User (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, I was on tortimer island and I was complaining to another person about how I didn't have enough bells for something (I think it was a PWP) and he just gave me 10,000 bells.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 27, 2013)

I had left my gates open by accident, and two of my friends came in. One was a newb (Like one I had never wified with b4) and one was a close friend. The newb was running around and eventually as my friend said, he picked up flowers and started putting them in his locker. Soon my close friend spotted the newb doing this and yelled "Don't pick the flowers!"

He's japanese -.-

So my friend flicked the wifi switch and then sent me a PM on TBT, amazing stuff.


----------



## Beary (Dec 27, 2013)

I played with one of my closest friends on TBT and got to know them so much more then before. He also gave me some nice items :3


----------



## BlueLeaf (Dec 27, 2013)

I had Merengue as a starter! I also won Apollo in a raffle. In my old town, Marshal was in my campsite.


----------



## Meira (Dec 30, 2013)

Getting the 7/11 set for free and she paid the full cost for the Dream Suite
She's a sweetheart <3


----------



## grrrolf (Feb 16, 2014)

of course he comes over uninvited for the first time when i have my tools all over the floor


----------

